# [Splash][Wallpaper] Got Root?



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I made a wall paper and a matching splash screen for the Tbolt. Just follow these simple steps and you will be good to go.









(480x800)

1)Place file on root of SD card.
2)Rename to PG05IMG
3)Boot to bootloader.
4)Update splash.
5)Reboot and enjoy.

http://db.tt/tWrTyd2

And a link to the desktop and Droid size wallpapers.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?1724-Wallpaper-Got-Root


----------



## dubsx (Oct 23, 2011)

Im on 904, no problems now. At first I was getting random reboots but I wiped everything and reinstalled. No reboots since.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------

